# Letter of Opinion/Seperation Hunting Rights



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rec'd as email concerning ND Attorney Generals opinion, and well worth reading.

http://www.ag.nd.gov/documents/2008-L-18.pdf


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good reading.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

"The Honorable Rodney J. Froelich"

HaHa! Sorry that made me laugh! :lol:

This guy wants to protect landowner rights by selling them off to the highest bidder. Doesn't anyone else see the irony here? :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice catch Dick.

Pretty funny that he asks the guy who's job it is to say "It's proper" whether it is proper or not. Must say that the AG (or his flunkies) did a nice job while probably doing this: :roll: :roll: :roll:

The only way to know for sure is to orchestrate a situation so that someone has standing to challenge, then put your $$ where your mouth is. The AG's job is to see to it that you lose.

M.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted.


----------

